# thing on elbow



## User (8 Jul 2015)




----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2015)

A wart?


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

Ask a doctor! The redness could be concerning. It could be benign or nastier, get it checked. A couple of months and you don't know what caused it, and no check!?!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2015)

I have no idea as I'm an internet brain surgeon why don't you go and see a doctor.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2015)

^^^^^^^^wot they sed ^^^^^^^^


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2015)

the warts probably thinking, whats this big ugly thing growing on my arse


----------



## puffinbilly (8 Jul 2015)

Looks like a wart - but never be too careful pop along to your GP. 

However, a mate (the ubiquitous one) had a similar thing and when to the GP - short story was he ended up having his arm cut off - fair enough GP had said it was armless.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2015)

You've had it Reiver. I've seen your bike and I don't want it though.

Looks infected whatever it is, my guess is some kind of tropical burrowing thing you've picked up when you lent on a banana in Aldi and it will soon hatch and devour the rest of the arm.

Happy to give my medical opinion, no need to thank me.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2015)

Are we sure that's his elbow? Looks more like a scrotum to me.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

At least the picture isn't as bad as the toes picture! 

You could show it to a pharmacist.


----------



## Gasman (8 Jul 2015)

There's an infection of some kind there, possibly a bursitis (infection of a fluid filled sac over the tip of the elbow). You don't wand to mess about with infections around joints. See your doctor, antibiotics may be necessary.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

Doesn't look like the tip of the elbow. I have bursitis there, I and a specialist who looked at it can feel a little pea rolling around which is a bit icky! Can't rest on elbow but not too much of a bother. Apparently they can be a pain if don't resolve. Common in tumbling cyclists who bang elbow... As I did


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Surely that's a bursa? Bursitis implies inflammation or infection, which as Gasman says, is not good near a joint.


What is? What the OP has? Dunno, he needs to see a doctor


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Jul 2015)

My dad had something like that on his elbow for years. It went away eventually. He's still alive


----------



## HertzvanRental (8 Jul 2015)

If ,God forbid, it's serious, may I please have your bikes?


----------



## HertzvanRental (8 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3786211, member: 9609"]@HertzvanRental has clearly never seen my bike - [/QUOTE]
I'm obviously one of life's losers!!


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2015)

A paw pad ?
I think @Drago is right and you're telling fibs


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> If ,God forbid, it's serious, may I please have your bikes?


No one is going to stand in your way


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Jul 2015)

Have you read The Metamorphosis, Gregor started off with lumpy elbows. 





(maybe in an unpublished version by Alan Kafka)


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2015)

Speaking of lumps you cant see ....


----------



## Bianchi boy (8 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Surely that's a bursa? Bursitis implies inflammation or infection, which as Gasman says, is not good near a joint.


 Same thoughts, antibiotics the way to go


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3786208, member: 9609"]can I just knock the infection thing on the head - I spent a couple of hours this morning trying to do some welding under a grain trailer, there was not enough height underneath to sit and it was too high to work lying down, I was basically trying to work propping myself up on an elbow, the minor wart/callous thing that has been a little bit of a nuisance this past few months was being a hell of a lot more than just a nuisance (and it didnae help that i welded it on the wrong way round then had to grind it off and start again - a great example of how to turn a 10 minute job into 2 hours of swearing).
The redness which I guess was caused by having most of my weight on it, was all gone within an hour or so,


The thing is on the very pointy bit of the elbow in a position where I can't see it without the use of a mirror and this was the very first time I had bothered to look - I had presumed it was a scab over a graze or something and have been trying to pick it off most evenings, but a closer inspection makes it look like a wart or callous, or maybe one of those things like Labradors get on their elbows.[/QUOTE]
I hope it doesn't leave you feeling too ruff then


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3786208, member: 9609"]can I just knock the infection thing on the head - I spent a couple of hours this morning trying to do some welding under a grain trailer, there was not enough height underneath to sit and it was too high to work lying down, I was basically trying to work propping myself up on an elbow, the minor wart/callous thing that has been a little bit of a nuisance this past few months was being a hell of a lot more than just a nuisance (and it didnae help that i welded it on the wrong way round then had to grind it off and start again - a great example of how to turn a 10 minute job into 2 hours of swearing).
The redness which I guess was caused by having most of my weight on it, was all gone within an hour or so,


The thing is on the very pointy bit of the elbow in a position where I can't see it without the use of a mirror and this was the very first time I had bothered to look - I had presumed it was a scab over a graze or something and have been trying to pick it off most evenings, but a closer inspection makes it look like a wart or callous, or maybe one of those things like Labradors get on their elbows.[/QUOTE]

If it's a wart, then don't pick it, you should file it down until it's raw. That's after treatment from the pharmacist who'll advise.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

And the request for opinions


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Indeed, based on a photo that looked like an infection.
> The bursa comment was about what you said you have, by the way, since it didn't seem to be inflamed or infected. But given what a health expert you seem to be, I'd have thought you would have known that.



Eh? I'm not an expert but a highly experienced orthopaedic specialist in elbows (and shoulders for which I was consulting him) told me it was a bursa that needed no specific attention. Indeed, I only asked him to examine it as he enquired after the health of the same elbow which he operated on in 2012 and 2013


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

Maybe I meant to type bursa or the phone corrected it, dunno. It hurts. I assume thus there might be some sort of inflammation but it's been looked at and needs no attention unless it gets worse. I can't rest on the end of that elbow but life goes on, I guess. Can't deal with every orthopaedic ailment at the same time, there are too many!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2015)

It may be just a corn on your elbow. This will mean a diet of corn elbow pasta


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jul 2015)

@User9609 you have been bitten by a whotsit and now have Lyme disease - deadly, of course.
Yes, I have watched the entire series run of Doc House ... twice


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2015)

How is your elbow and what did you decide was wrong with it?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Aug 2015)

You mean we should rub banana skin down below instead of sudocream?


----------

